# Disney Gangs?



## Maple_Leaf (Feb 10, 2018)

What's with these gangs of adults at Disneyland in Anaheim dressing up in biker colours taking over rides? With all their tattoos, bandanas, leather jackets and biker chick clothing they kinda look menacing but then they are kinda Mouseketeery and sometimes they have kids with them so how dangerous can they really be? Has anyone had any encounters with them?


----------



## rhonda (Feb 10, 2018)

Huh, how interesting.  I've seen them I never knew it was "a thing."  To my eyes, these "Social Clubs" are less obvious than the fun loving Dapper Days crowd.  (Translation:  My eyes easily pick out Dapper Days participants.  Seems I see them everywhere ... but Social Clubs?  Nah, they just sorta blend in.  I hadn't realized they were 'organized.')

Story link, LA Times dated 2/9/2018: http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-disneyland-social-clubs-20180209-story.html


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Feb 10, 2018)

Thanks for the link. We happened to see a bunch of them and just steered clear, not knowing anything about them. A second group of them had a couple of kids in tow so I guess they weren't really that dangerous.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 11, 2018)

We experience this at a L A Dodgers home games several years ago. We had paid for reserved seating on the first base  side of the park. We informed the usher at the park of the problem and they gave us better seats at the park. The usher said something like leave them alone and we did. The Dodgers loss the game.


----------



## ssreward (Feb 11, 2018)

Maple_Leaf said:


> Thanks for the link. We happened to see a bunch of them and just steered clear, not knowing anything about them. A second group of them had a couple of kids in tow so I guess they weren't really that dangerous.





pedro47 said:


> We experience this at a L A Dodgers home games several years ago. We had paid for reserved seating on the first base  side of the park. We informed the usher at the park of the problem and they gave us better seats at the park. The usher said something like leave them alone and we did. The Dodgers loss the game.



They're not any more dangerous than any other Disney addict - same as the Dapper Day crowd (as mentioned above), Gay Days, or groups that make/wear matching shirts... I think it's sad to find out people are scared of them for no reason.


----------



## presley (Feb 11, 2018)

They are normal people who are part of a social club.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 11, 2018)

I love watching the "Bikers" pull up in their Leathers, Chains, Tattoos, etc and then go into Starbucks and order their Lattes. Then go back out and sit on their Bikes as they visit and compare their Latte choices.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 11, 2018)

Don't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 11, 2018)

Frat boys get their Greek letters tattoo, too. 

Was amazed as to how many people are getting the Eagles Super Bowl victory stuff ... dates, players numbers, players names, roman numbers of the game & score, etc tattoo in the PHL area. It is all over the TV news.

That to me is an "NFW" option.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 11, 2018)

No worries. They are social clubs out having fun. They are typically baby boomer and Xer accountants by day (aka boring job). They have to make considerable $$$ to buy Harleys.

A local biker club in our area does a turkey ride every year and then comes into the local non-profit to donate food and assistance with serving meals.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Feb 11, 2018)

ssreward said:


> I think it's sad to find out people are scared of them for no reason.


Don't feel sad for us, we're Canadians. To us it's kinda bizarre for adults to pretend to be bikers in public in front of strangers, especially at a kids amusement park, but whatever, we don't claim to understand American culture. That's why I was asking and now I know something I didn't before.


----------



## ssreward (Feb 11, 2018)

Maple_Leaf said:


> Don't feel sad for us, we're Canadians. To us it's kinda bizarre for adults to pretend to be bikers in public in front of strangers, especially at a kids amusement park, but whatever, we don't claim to understand American culture. That's why I was asking and now I know something I didn't before.


I don’t think they’re pretending, I’d guess many/most also ride. Motorcycles get the best parking so I would if I had one, lol! But I’m mystified about what’s inappropriate about demin & leather...why wouldn’t someone wear it in public?

And I’m not sad for you, I’m sad for the people you’re judging...


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Feb 12, 2018)

We were there Christmas before last. We didn't see them however we did see a bunch of guys with tattoos on their heads. Running joke for us now.


----------



## PamMo (Feb 18, 2018)

Wow! Disney "gangs" were on yesterday's NPR episode of "Wait Wait...Don't Tell Me". Tuggers are so topical!!!!  

Local bikers sponsor a wildly successful Marine "Toys for Tots" ride around here, so no surprise that some of those softies are Disney fans.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 18, 2018)

I think people assume "biker" means "Hell's Angels."  For some bikers, it probably does.  But there are many more clubs that are social gatherings among like-minded bike-riding adults that have nothing to do with crime or gangs or violence.  The leather and denim is smart road gear for a motorcycle - it can protect you from serious danger if the bike goes down.  A lot of bikers are Veterans.  One local group to me does precision riding skills, weaving back and forth in tight formations, as they ride around a parking lot.  They put on exhibitions at schools and fairs and car shows, as they raise money for charities.

Bikers at Disneyland seems no better or worse than other club days there.  I'd bet if Mickey could tuck his ears into a helmet, he'd be a motorcycle rider, too.  

Dave


----------



## Bailey#1 (Feb 28, 2018)

I live in Vermont on a scenic road, in June, Lake George NY has their bike week, and Laconia NH has their bike week a week later.  Maybe I see 300-400 bikes pass my farm. They are all good people, nothing to be afraid of, average age is in the 50's - 60's, some are doctors, some business owners, some are teachers. I think its great!


----------

